# Canon? Nikon? Welche Kamera hält mehr aus?



## Markus Kolletzky (5. November 2010)

Die Japaner. Schnappen sich einfach die teuren Knipsen und unterziehen sie einem „realistischem“ Praxistest. Wie kann die Nikon D70 und die Canon 400D mit Salat, Rolltreppen, heißem Tee, Fahrstühlen und dergleichen umgehen? 

Auch wenn einem das Herz blutet, erfährst du hier, welche Kamera unter anderem keinen Earl Grey verträgt.

*Teil 1*






*Teil 2*


----------



## DJTrancelight (5. November 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, das Video dürfen Leute unter 18 Jahren nicht anschauen - das ist ein Horrorfilm. Dabei zieht er die Tests ganz lässig durch. Hämmert mit den Bodys ein paar Nägel in ein Brett und zum Schluss noch mit dem Objektiv. Spätestens da fühlt man mit den 2 Testobjekten mit.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. November 2010)

...eigentlich nur mit dem Canon Objektiv.  *scnr*


----------



## Mark (6. November 2010)

Schade, zwei Tests vermisse ich: überstehen die Kameras einen Tag im Hintern von dem depperten Tester und wie oft kann man diesem dekadenten Trottel mit den Kameras auf'n Kopf hauen und werden erst deren Fotos oder sein Blick unscharf...


----------



## REFRESH (6. November 2010)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Schade, zwei Tests vermisse ich: überstehen die Kameras einen Tag im Hintern von dem depperten Tester und wie oft kann man diesem dekadenten Trottel mit den Kameras auf'n Kopf hauen und werden erst deren Fotos oder sein Blick unscharf...


 
omGarfield - sei froh, dass der Typ es mit seinen Cams gemacht hat & nicht mit deinen.
Außerdem weißt du jetzt, was die Teile alles aushalten.
Wie denkst du wurde der Crashtest für dein Auto, in dem du fährst, durchgeführt****? N paar mal über die Motorhaube gestreichelt & gekuckt ob das Teil danach bis zum Chassey zerfällt o auch nich? pfff, keep it real & an alle die noch rumheulen hier: Seit froh, dass es solche Tests gibt, o wollt ihr mehrere 1000€ hinblättern ohne zu wissen was passiert, wenn euch das Teil mal aus den Händen rutscht?! & das passiert Jedem mal - früher o später & wenn nich, dann erledigen das die Kiddys der Eltern der Cams, also - Augen zu & durch 

grTz, by REFRESH


----------



## Mark (7. November 2010)

Hi!

@REFRESH: ach, du hälst das für ernst zu nehmende "Crash-Tests"****** Tschuldigung, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil: toll, das es sowas gibt! Danke! 
Dann aber auch ein Dank an "Will it blend", denn jedem ist es ja schon passiert, daß einem Handy, Kamera oder sonstiges in den Mixer gefallen ist und man will ja schließlich wissen, ob sich der Kauf da lohnt...

Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: zum Schuhsolen-Test sein noch angemerkt: ja, klar, Standard-Situation, jeder hatte schon mal eine Kamera unter den Füssen, aber: iPhones eignen sich ob ihrer Form viel besser! Notfalls halt einfach zehn iPhones übereinandern kleben, um die angenehme Geh-Höhe herzustellen...


----------



## REFRESH (8. November 2010)

@ Mark - Also ich weiß nich ganz auf was du rauswillst bzw was du denkst, dass ich jetzt denken soll?!
Sicher sind ein Großteil der Tests keine ernstzunehmenden Crashtests, die auch von Canon & Co durchgeführt werden, aber darum gehts ja auch gar nich. Der Typ zeigt in dem Vid, was die Teile trotz unrealer Überbeanspruchung aushalten. & genau solche Tests finde ich sinnvoll, weil es genug Typen gibt, denen ihre Cam mal aus der Hand fällt o die unabsichtlich damit gegen ne Mauer rennen & dann sofort zu den Servicestellen laufen & dort Terror wegen nem kleinen Kratzer im Gehäuse & Ähnlichem machen, was aber völlig sinnlos is, weil es eben die Cams ja aushalten - & genau das wird in dem Vid superST gezeigt.
Also was willst du von mir**** 

Mit deinem Edit beweist du, dass du nich ganz verstanden hast, was der Sinn der Vids is... 0.o


----------

